# Basement Bedroom



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm dying to get a hedgehog but I do have a question. I live at my parents house and my room is down in the basement (stereotypical first year college kid). I have a space heater down there now for me that heats up the room pretty nicely. But I was also going to get a ceramic heat emitter for the cage so the hedgie could have some more direct heat just in case. If I did this, do you think it would be okay to leave the ceramic heater on all the time and just have the space heater on when I'm home and there? I don't think my parents would be comfortable if I had a space heater on all the time because they get nervous about burning the house down or something. One other thing, when people first got their first hedgehog, how much did they notice their heating/electric bill go up? I know that that's hard to be sure on because it depends on the company and where you live and all that. I'm just looking for an estimate. Thanks so much!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Plug the ceramic heat emitter into a thermostat controller (usually found in the reptile section of pet stores). That way, you can leave the emitter on, but its activities will be controlled appropriately while you're not there.


----------



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

I have two tanks and two heating pads and my bill went up 20 dollars to run them all the time and the lamp for daylight. I am in a basment also.


----------

